# PERDU IPOD TOUCH 4 AIDEZ MOI SVP :(



## Apple pro (30 Avril 2012)

BONSOIR J'AI PERDU MON IPOD TOUCH 4G 8GB ET JE NE C'EST PAS COMMENT FAIRE POUR LE RETROUVER, POUVEZ VOUS ME DONNER QUELQUE IDÉES S'IL VOUS PLAÎT  MERCI D'AVANCE !!


----------



## Breizh44 (30 Avril 2012)

tu n'avais pas pensé a activer la fonction de localisation?
Perdu ou piqué?


----------

